# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  Radfahren bei/ nach Strahlentherapie

## Musix61

Aufgrund eines steigenden PSA- Wertes 4 Jahre nach RPE werde ich mich in absehbarer Zeit einer Strahlentherapie unterziehen. Im Vorbereitungsgespräch wurde mir für die Dauer der Bestrahlung und 3 Monate danach untersagt, Rad zu fahren. Nun hat das Fahrrad für mich einen großen Stellenwert: Es ist mein Haupt- Verkehrsmittel, ich praktiziere "Rad statt Auto" wo immer ich kann, habe für den Sommer schon einen Radurlaub geplant. Und war sehr erleichtert, dass ich nach der OP wieder uneingeschränkt Rad fahren konnte/ kann. 
Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Thematik? Hilft vielleicht ein spezieller Sattel?

Dankbar für Antworten,

Musix

----------


## Michi1

Ich habe hier schon öfters gelesen das Radfahren einen höheren Stellenwert besitzt als eine eventuelle Heilung. Verstehe so eine Einstellung überhaupt nicht.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Musix,



> Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Thematik? Hilft vielleicht ein spezieller Sattel?


lies bitte oben bei wichtige Links unter Forumextrakt:  *"Tipps und Tricks "
*
Gruß Heribert

----------


## RalfDm

> Hilft vielleicht ein spezieller Sattel?


Es gibt spezielle Prostata- und Prostatalogen-schonende Sättel, siehe *hier*. Nach einer Therapie, egal ob RP oder sRT, geht es darum, den Heilungsprozess nicht zu stören. Insbesondere zur Heilung nach sRT kann so ein Sattel wahrscheinlich wenig bis nichts beitragen. Ob es nun drei Monate Schonzeit sein müssen oder weniger auch reichen würde, weiß wohl niemand so genau. Besser ist es, denke ich, Du suchst Dir eine Alternative zum Radfahren statt eine gestörte Heilung zu riskieren.

Ralf

----------


## buschreiter

Mir wurde seitens der Strahlemännern (und -Frauen) auf Nachfrage nicht vom Radfahren abgeraten. Im Gegenteil, mir wurde angeraten, mich sportlich zu betätigen. So bin ich dann 8 Wochen täglich nach der Bestrahlung ins Fitnessstudio, habe Muskulatur aufgebaut, war beim Spinning und sah danach aus wie Schwarzeneggeralso fast �� . Geschadet hat es nicht, aber das ist auch mit Sicherheit kein reguläres Vorgehen. Ach soin die Sauna sollte ich nicht, die habe ich dann auch ausgelassen. 

Viele Grüße 
Achim

----------


## Joerg1904

Hallo Musix,
Auch bin gern auf ein Ergometer.
Nach der Op sagte man mir das ich bis 3Monate aufs Bike verzichten soll ebenso in der Reha 100 Tage nichts schweres heben soll.
Habe nach 3Monaten der Op eine Bestrahöung bekommen die vor 3 Wochen endete.
Mein Urologe sowie der Strahlendoc sagte mir das es kein Problem sei aber mit vorsicht auf Bike zu gehen.
Bin gestern  also nach 3 wochen strahlenende auf Ergometer gegangen und hatte auf normalen ergometersattel keine schmerzen.

----------


## W. Werner

@Michi1: Musst Du auch nicht verstehen! Bei mir ging nach der OP Radfahren besser als Gehen - mit Brooks-Sattel. Wenn der Sattel die OP-Wunden oder Bestrahlungsverbrennungen schädigt oder auch nur belastet, macht sich das schmerzhaft bemerkbar. Ich erinnere mich an "Strahlenopfer", die danach generell Probleme beim Sitzen hatten - egal auf welcher Sitzgelegenheit.

----------


## lutzi007

Mir wurde damals vom Strahlendoc bei der Vorbesprechung mitgeteilt, dass ich 3 Monate auf keinen Fall Radfahren darf, es sei denn, ich benutze so einen Spezialsattel, wie z.B. von Sqlab. Den hatte ich mir besorgt und dann konnte ich wieder radeln, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, dass evtl. was im Bestrahlungsbereich geschädigt werden könnte.
Allerdings war ich nach den 3 Monaten froh, wieder meinen alten Sattel zu verwenden, weil man auf so einem Sqlab-Sattel keinen vernünftigen Seitenhalt hat.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Da ich ja einen Spinkter implantiert, bekommen habe, ist es egal welcher Sattel. Man würde auf den Auslöser sitzen und nach jedem Radfahren eine nasse Hose, auch nicht so prickelnd. Ich gehe halt viel und lasse wenn es geht das Auto stehen.

----------


## Juergen73

Nach OP und Strahlentherapie wurde mir vom Strahlendoc gesagt das ich kurze Strecken während der Therapie fahren darf. 

Nach Ende der Strahlentherapie bin ich mittlerweile über 1000 km mit dem Fahrrad gefahren.

Ich habe einen normale Gelsattel montiert.

----------


## W. Werner

> Sphinkter implantiert


 erklärt (fast) alles Deiner Antwort in Post #2

----------


## lutzi007

Michi, man muss auch gönnen können ...  :Blinzeln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Musix61

Besten Dank schon mal an alle, die geantwortet haben, für die Tipps und das Mut-zusprechen!
Und @Michi1: Ich mußte mich erstmal belesen, was ein Sphinkter ist...In diesem Zusammenhang erscheint mir mein Problem eher wie ein ProblemCHEN. Ich hoffe, dass Du trotzdem eine einigermaßene Lebensqualität und -freude hast. 
Musix

----------


## Michi1

Ausser das ich noch mehrere schlimme Nebenwirkungen seit 22 Jahren nach einer Tumor-OP im Kopf hatte gehts mir gut. Was ist da schon ein PK dagegen.

----------


## urosport

Ich bin zwei Monate nach der RPE wieder Rad gefahren, SQLap-Sattel, man sitzt auf den Beckenknochen, nicht so sehr auf dem Damm. Ich habe auf mein Körpergefühl vertraut, erst kleine Strecken, keine Schmerzen, dann längere. Die Bestrahlung habe ich 4 Monate nach der OP erhalten und bin die 5 km zur Bestrahlung mit dem Rad gefahren. Ich denke den Sauerstoffgehalt im Blut erhöhen, kann nicht schlecht sein. Der Erschöpfungszustand stellte sich bei mir unter "normaler" Belastung nicht ein, erst wenn ich die 2. Stunde Rad gefahren bin ist mein Puls hoch gegangen und hat mich entsprechend angestrengt, dann geht es eben langsamer oder erst nach Pause weiter.
Karl

----------


## j3rgen

Wann kann man denn offiziell wieder Fahrrad fahren ?
vg. Jürgen

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Jürgen,
mir sagten die Ärzte nach der OP: nach 3 Monaten
Nach der Bestrahlung: Auch nach 3 Monaten.
Der Strahlenarzt wies aber darauf hin, dass ich während und nach der Bestrahlung durchgehend Fahrrad fahren dürfte, wenn ich so einen Spezialsattel wie z.B. von Sqlab verwendenden würde. Das hatte ich auch gemacht und Alles war gut.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## j3rgen

Ok.Danke..

----------


## urosport

Hi zusammen, ich bin jetzt auf meiner 2. AHB die erste nach OP in Trissl, die 2. in Bad Wildungen nach der Bestrahlung. Und es ist schon interessant und auch ein wenig verwirrend wie unterschiedlich das Thema Belastung behandelt wird. Wildungen ist sehr vorsichtig: Rad fahren erst nach 6 Wochen. In der 1. Woche hatte ich fast nur Vorträge, Beckenbodentraining liegend, Atemübung - Ausatmen kommt erst nächste Woche dran, Entspannung. In Trissel, hatte ich da schon 1 Std. Wandern, Fitnessraum, Massagen. Bei aller Vorsicht, irgendwie will man doch auch voran kommen.
Was da im Körper Schaden nimmt, wenn ich nach 3 Monaten auf einem SQLapsattel, bei dem man auf den Sitzhöckern das Hauptgewicht hat möchte ich schon wissen. Und doch auch mal die Abwägung, wenn Frust, Körpergewicht steigen und die Körperliche Leistungsfähigkeit abnimmt, ist dem Heilungsprozess doch auch nicht geholfen.
Gehe jetzt in die 2. Woche, mal sehen wie es am Ende wird.
Grüße Karl

----------


## lutzi007

Wie schon gesagt Karl,
mit Sqlab geht Radfahren auch schon während der Bestrahlung und es ist auch gut für Deinen Körper, um einigermaßen fit zu bleiben.
Mit ADT/HB wird allerdings die körperliche Leistung immer schwächer sein als ohne. Damit muss man sich einfach abfinden. Mein behandelnder Uro sagt da immer, dass es halt ein Anti-Doping ist. 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## urosport

Lutz, Anti-Doping trifft es sehr gut. Aber was soll ich sagen, hier wird vor dem Begehen einer 1,3 km Strecke Sauerstoffsättigung und Puls gemessen - die sind schon sehr vorsichtig. Mit meiner Sauerstoffsättigung von 98% konnte ich mich aber auch sehen lassen. Die habe ich nicht weil ich mich 2 Monate während der Bestrahlung nur auf dem Sofa ausgeruht habe. 
Gruß Karl

----------


## lutzi007

Karl,
98% trotz Trenantone, wow!
Mit mir war während der Bestrahlung nicht mehr viel los. Die ersten beiden Wochen konnte ich noch arbeiten, den Rest der Zeit war ich einfach fertig und krankgeschrieben. Immerhin war ich noch zweimal die Woche im Hallenbad ein bisschen herumgeschwommen.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Michi1

Während der Bestrahlung habe ich Gartenarbeit gemacht, genauso wie vorher oder nachher. Das Lästige daran war nur, dass ich mitten in unter der Arbeit zur Bestrahlung fahren musste.

----------


## lutzi007

> Während der Bestrahlung habe ich Gartenarbeit gemacht, genauso wie vorher oder nachher. Das Lästige daran war nur, dass ich mitten in unter der Arbeit zur Bestrahlung fahren musste.


Michi, das verstehe ich gut  :L&auml;cheln:  Da ich auch ein begeisterter Hobby-Blumen-und-Gemüse-Gärtner bin, empfinde ich die Gartenarbeit gar nicht als "Arbeit". Mich macht diese Tätigkeit immer sehr glücklich. Und wenn es mir mal zu anstrengend wird, mache ich einfach ganz langsam oder verteile es auf mehrere Tage oder Alles bleibt einfach liegen  :L&auml;cheln: 
Mir tun oft einige meiner Nachbarn leid, die zwar einen schönen Garten haben wollen, die Gartenarbeit eigentlich hassen, aber auch kein Geld ausgeben wollen, um sich den Garten machen zu lassen. Wer die Gartenarbeit nicht liebt, sollte dann lieber auf einen Garten verzichten.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## lutzi007

...Sorry!
Ich muss mich jetzt aber hier entschuldigen, weil ich mal wieder vom Thema abgeschweift bin. Es geht hier ja um Radfahren/ Strahlentherapie...
Aber Radfahren und daran herumschrauben tue ich auch gerne ...  :L&auml;cheln: 
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## urosport

Hi Lutz, machst Du das absichtlich, dass Du von der einen Abschweifung (Garten) in die nächste (Rad reparieren) abschweifst? ;-) Aber zur Sauerstoffsättigung, ich habe ja nur die begleitende Bestrahlung, gesamt 66 Gy erhalten. Aber irigendwo habe ich aufgeschnappt, dass eine hohe Sauerstoffsättigung während der Bestrahlung, sich positiv auswirken soll. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung wie träge oder schnell sich die Fähigkeit zur Sauerstoffsättigung verändern lässt. Ob daher kommt, dass ich 55 Jahre Vereinssport getrieben habe, mit dem Rad 5km hin und zurück während der Bestrahlung fuhr, oder die Tatsache weil ich noch nie aktiv geraucht habe.

----------


## lutzi007

Hi Karl,
ich vermute, dass durch das Radfahren die Sättigung hochgeht.
Ich bin ja als Asthmatiker im DMP-Asthma-Programm und da werden bei mir halbjährlich Lungenfunktionstest und andere Untersuchungen gemacht, um rechtzeitig gegensteuern zu können, falls das Asthma stärker werden sollte. Da fahre ich auch immer mit dem Rad hin und habe sogar dann auch schon 100% Sauerstoffsättigung gehabt. Allerdings war das in den Zeiten vor PK. Mit der jetzigen PK-Medikamentierung komme ich jetzt noch auf maximal 96%.
Als 16jähriger wollte ich mal mit dem Rauchen anfangen, weil alle meine Kumpels auch rauchten. So vier Wochen hatte ich das durchgehalten. Meine Kumpels sagten mir damals: "Lutz, hör bloss wieder auf mit dem Rauchen, wir haben Angst, dass Dich das bald umbringen wird. Du pfeifst ja echt aus dem letzten Loch!"  :L&auml;cheln: 
In meiner Familie rauchten alle, meine Schwestern und meine Eltern. Die ganze Bude war ständig verqualmt. Im Auto wurde natürlich auch geraucht.
Gruß
Lutz

----------


## Rennrad64

Durch die Bestrahlung wird auch umfangreich das umliegende gesunde Gewebe zerstört, was dauerhaft eine starke Empfindlichkeit der Region hinterlässt bzw. sich wie eine Entzündung anfühlt. Dazu kommen die Probleme einer Strahlenproktitis.
Meine Bestrahlung war vor 2 Jahren ohne vorherige OP. Letztes Jahr hatte ich ca. 50 HBO-Behandlungen.
Bei Radfahrten nutze ich erfolgreich die Sättel Sqlab 602 Ergowave active 2.0 und  Selle Royal Ellipse Moderate auf einem Rennrad mit moderater Sitzposition.
Grundsätzlich vermeide ich Gravel und Kopfsteipflaster und nehme den Arsch bei jeder Bodenwelle hoch bzw. fahre sehr viel im Wiegetritt.
Beim Sattel ist es wichtig den Enddarmbereich und den Dammbereich zu entlasten. Der perfekte Sattel liegt irgendwo zwischen den beiden o.g. Sätteln. Eine leicht gefederte Sattelstütze kann auch helfen.
Die Länge der Strecken hat bei mir stark abgenommen. 100 km wurden es immer seltener. Nach 4 Stunden schmerzt einfach alles.
Außerdem brauche ich danach mindestens zwei Ruhetage.
Da mein PSA aktuell bei 0,38 liegt, gehe ich davon aus, dass das Radfahren ( hier mit ca. 7000km im Jahr ) zumindest sich dort nicht negativ auswirkt.

----------


## urosport

In Bad Wildungen (Klinik am Kurpark) wird die ganze Zeit auf Schonung gesetzt, auch wenn ich gesagt habe, dass meine OP 6 Monate her ist, "aber die Bestrahlung", ich entgegne, das diese ja nur begleitend war, trotzdem. Wahrscheinlich hätte ich es echt anders herum machen müssen, erst Bad Wildungen nach der OP - Schonung - dann Trissel, die wollten von sich auch auch immer wieder die Strecken, oder die Belastung im Geräteraum steigern.
Mit der 98% Sauerstoffsättigung das hatten schon noch einige auch, habe nie geraucht, und das Radfahren wird wohl auch geholfen haben.
Zum Sattel bin mit meinem Squlap ich denke 604 sehr zufrieden, musste ich aber auch erst ausprobieren der 602 war mir zu hart. Hatte eigendlich vor, diese Jahr mein Projekt Franken - Nordsee (6 x 100km) starten. Aber ich glaube ich bin noch nicht so weit.

----------

